# Ikariam teamspeak server guide.



## Lee_1075 (May 9, 2008)

Detailing World now has a Teamspeak server up and running 24/7 on a dynamic IP, anyone can join into the server. The Ikariam alliance rooms are passworded which can be attained from myself.

Guide:

First step is to go to the following link:
http://www.goteamspeak.com/?page=downloads

At the top of that page you will see the following:

Windows:
*TeamSpeak 2 Client* *version:* 2.0.32.60 *Size:* 5.59 MB

Press the download button to the right and install this program.

Once this is installed double click on the Teamspeak 2RC2 button and you should see the this in front of you.










On the left you can see the wording "connection", hover over that with your mouse. A drop-down menu will appear, select "connect". By doing that you should now see this in front of you:










(you wont have the DW server in there yet). On the right side you can see the details of the Detailing worlds server.

You will now need to do the following:

*Label:* You can leave this box empty.
*Server Address: *Copy and paste this: * 81.29.74.50*
*Allow server to assign Nickname:* Tick this box
*Nickname:* Your choosen game name or DW name.
*Anonymous:* Click on to this is an open server with passworded rooms for Ikariam.

Press the connect button at the bottom and then you should see this:










You have now connected to the DW teamspeak server. Teamspeak also has a sending message to player or to all service, so if you have problems getting started, just ask.


----------



## Dopey (Jun 3, 2008)

I give up!!! i just cant connect for some reason


----------



## Dopey (Jun 3, 2008)

[12:35:55] Connecting to dwts.no-ip.org
[12:35:59] No reply from server
Maybe the server is offline
or maybe teamspeak is not running on it

^^^ that's the message i get


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Same here -

[12:57:24] Connecting to dwts.no-ip.org
[12:57:28] No reply from server
Maybe the server is offline
or maybe teamspeak is not running on it

dwts.no-ip.org resolved to the correct IP 84.62.157.229 but doesnt get a response. Do you have port 8767 open to the public?


----------



## Dopey (Jun 3, 2008)

> Do you have port 8767 open to the public?


wazzthat?? ant got a clue, do i need to do that then and how?


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Dopey said:


> wazzthat?? ant got a clue, do i need to do that then and how?


:lol: no thats something lee will have to look into.


----------



## Dopey (Jun 3, 2008)

ok..................


----------



## Lee_1075 (May 9, 2008)

Yes its now open. Lol i forgot that :doublesho:wall:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

ill add it on when i get home


----------



## Dopey (Jun 3, 2008)

still no joy


----------



## Lee_1075 (May 9, 2008)

Hmm Dopey, the ports are open, can you connect to any of the other teamspeak public servers?

go to the webserver list (in the 2nd pic) and search for all public servers, try to connect to one of them. If you cant then its a router problem on your side.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Presumably you need a microphone - its not text ? (i.e. instant messenger) 

If so can you get wireless ones ? Any recommendations ?

TIA


----------



## Lee_1075 (May 9, 2008)

Yes, you do need a mike, but it also has a built in text service.


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Ok.. we've got a service up and running. Use the following address instead of the one posted before:

*81.29.74.50*


----------



## Lee_1075 (May 9, 2008)

Well done Andy!!!!!!!!!!!!.. edited my first post to show the correct Ip address.


----------



## Dopey (Jun 3, 2008)

Im in at last lol


----------



## mark1319 (Sep 9, 2007)

Working for me, got sonic's name up as well:thumb:


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Lee_1075 said:


> Well done Andy!!!!!!!!!!!!.. edited my first post to show the correct Ip address.


Lol. cheers mate, wouldn't have got it set up with out you :lol:

Now to get a mic...


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm on :thumb: - Do I need a password then Lee ? (as per your 1st post)


----------



## CharlyLou (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm now online also.


----------



## Lee_1075 (May 9, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> I'm on :thumb: - Do I need a password then Lee ? (as per your 1st post)


Not as yet, im setting up the Teamspeak server just now. There will be an open for all Ikariam room and then a couple of passworded ones for alliance members.

I will send out the passwords via the Ikariam in game message system. :thumb:

If anyone want a specific room made please say so.

Edit: the TS server rooms are made up and passwords have been sent.


----------



## Lee_1075 (May 9, 2008)

Sonic mate, would you please go into the webserver and change the right for unregistered users, allowing them automatic voice rights and voice rights. If these options are off, a server admin (you or me) will keep having to grant all the others the right to talk, and that every time they change a room. :doublesho Thats pretty difficult when we are offline. :lol:


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

I didnt have to give you access to talk yesterday when you joined the server as an anonymous user.

Also cant see any option to enable or disable voice for users


----------



## Lee_1075 (May 9, 2008)

Andy, mate ive sorted that problem out this morning!. Ignore my PM aswell. Everyone now should be able to speak without any problems. You need change the anonymous rights for the channel commander setting. If this is set (ticked) anyone can get in anywhere if they find out how to make themselves channel commanders.


----------



## Lee_1075 (May 9, 2008)

Sonic said:


> I didnt have to give you access to talk yesterday when you joined the server as an anonymous user.
> 
> Also cant see any option to enable or disable voice for users


PrivilegeGrantAutoV - PrivilegeGrantV

As above no need now mate, i sorted that out in the TS server itself. :thumb:


----------



## BigDoc (Jul 22, 2007)

Is anyone using this?
I'm on it as far as I know and not a one in sight!


----------

